# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2020)

*What's the most expensive thing you've ruined while woodworking?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua.


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 18, 2020)

A solid redwood picnic table. I set the saw blade too low & cut right thru it.
Man, was my Dad pissed !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2020)

I cant think of anything really major other than an occasional miss cut on a board. I have damaged chisels while turning but nothing really expensive.
I guess I'm just lucky in that respect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 18, 2020)

I snapped the blades on 2 vintage Stanley 750 chisels that belonged to my dad. I don’t know the value but I sure was pissed at myself. They are not completely ruined, just much shorter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 18, 2020)

My self esteem. I thought I knew what I was doing, but boy, was I wrong. I'm still learning after 42 years. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2020)

cut the cords on 2 skillsaws -same day-same project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 18, 2020)

My finger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 18, 2020)

Aside from blowing up a laminated bowl blank, I can’t think of anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 18, 2020)

None wood related. Can relate to Jerry though. Those littl miss cuts have sure added up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 18, 2020)

Messed up some nice underwear the first time one of my bandsaw blades snapped while cutting a bowl blank. It sounded like a gun shot going off, and then I was so relieved when I saw my hands were still in one piece. Ok, underwear wasn’t really ruined, but the near heart attack almost ruined my day.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 18, 2020)

I used a reamer to enlarge the size of the hole for guitar tuning machines on a headstock- lets just say I miscounted the numbers of full turns and those key bushing’s hides the not so “pretty sins.” I got lucky because the guitar is playable and stays in tune. 

On a side note, my friend was carving a super expensive 5A curly maple top and on top of that it came from an old estate about 90 years old- he had it carved and done...........but, he wanted just a hair less (on the recurve which is usually the thinnest part of an arched top). Let’s just say the router made an extra space where it shouldn’t belong..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 19, 2020)

Toolwise?
A shopsmith speed increaser. I guess it's ok for router use, but NOT in lathe mode--could not handle the torque. Especially for someone who was just learning to turn at the time. That's one of the things that propelled me into the lathe "journey"---think all told I've owned about 10 total, was always upgrading--until I got the Robust AB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 19, 2020)

It's not ruined completely, it will be fixed, but totally messed up a Disston back saw that belonged to my grandfather. I'd sharpened several rip saws and was feeling brave, so went to tackle the crosscut Disston. It will need significant jointing to get rid of my mistakes, but I'll get to it one of these days.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2020)

My tshirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

